
Total print advertising revenue in 2007 plunged 9.4% to $42 billion compared to 2006 - ivankirigin
http://www.editorandpublisher.com/eandp/news/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003781895
======
ivankirigin
But they're not necessarily doomed:
[http://tipjoys2cents.blogspot.com/2008/03/newspapers-not-
nec...](http://tipjoys2cents.blogspot.com/2008/03/newspapers-not-necessarily-
doomed.html)

